# Agradecer-lhe-ei / Agradecer-lhe-ia



## Gamen

Tenho entendido que a mesóclise se usa no futuro e no condicional em português nas fórmulas de cortesia.
Pode-se, no entanto, empregar a ênclise em contextos mais informais e evitar assim a separação entre radical e desinência verbal?

*Agradecer*-lhe-*ei* muito que complete o formulário de forma completa.
*Agradecer*-lhe*-ia* muito que preencha o formulário de forma completa.

*Agradecerei-lhe que complete o formulário de forma completa.
Agradeceria-lhe que preencha o formulário de forma completa*.


----------



## anaczz

*Agradecer*-lhe-*ei* muito que complete  preencha o formulário de forma completa. (só para evitar a repetição complete-completa que soa como um pleonasmo)
*Agradecer*-lhe*-ia* muito que preenchesse o formulário de forma completa.

*Agradecerei-lhe que complete o formulário de forma completa.** 
Agradeceria-lhe que preencha o formulário de forma completa*.

A alternativa seria não usar o pronome:

Agradeceria que preenchesse
Agradeço que preencha


----------



## Gamen

Claríssimo anacczz.
Tem razão, depois do condicional, deve-se usar o imperfeito do subjuntivo, não o presente. O memo ocorre no espanhol.
Muito obrigado pelas observaçõoes!
Então, se quero ser menos formal, devo usar o verbo conjugado em futuro ou condicional sem pronome, pois usar o pronome *seria errado. (agradecerei-lhe/ agradeceria-lhe ERRADO)*


----------



## anaczz

Gamen said:


> Claríssimo anacczz.
> Tem razão, depois do condicional, deve-se usar o imperfeito do subjuntivo, não o presente. O memo ocorre no espanhol.
> Muito obrigado pelas observaçõoes!
> Então, se quero ser menos formal, devo usar o verbo conjugado em futuro ou condicional sem pronome, pois usar o pronome *seria errado. (agradecerei-lhe/ agradeceria-lhe ERRADO)*


----------



## Ovitan

Muito bom dia,
embora a conversa já seja antiga espero possam ainda ler e responder a minha dúvida que vai relacionada com o tema.
Vejo que chegaram ao acordo de que a versão "agradeceria-lhes" estaria errada, porém, pelo que me consta, a mesóclise como tal no Brasil usa-se apenas em contextos muito formais, não é? E prescindir do pronome não sempre é possível, sobretudo quando se trata do complemento direto. P.ex. no lugar de dizermos "Fa-lo-ia" na variante brasileira diriamos "o faria", não é assim? Portanto no caso do agradecimento em questão, não seria correto dizer "lhes agradeceria"?
Agora, o que me interessa perguntar ainda mais é se após estas fórmulas podemos usar o infinitivo pessoal, p.ex:

"Lhes agradeceria fazerem ..."
"Agradeceria me dizerem ..."
"Agradecer-lhes-ia responderem a minha mensagem."

Obrigado desde já pela ajuda!


----------



## Vanda

Olá Ovitan,

Como vê a colocação pronominal é uma área ingrata no português. 
Lhes agradeceria fazerem se fizessem..."
"Agradeceria me dizerem que me dissessem..."
"Agradecer-lhes-ia responderem se respondessem a minha mensagem."


----------



## Ovitan

Vanda said:


> Como vê a colocação pronominal é uma área ingrata no português.


Pois é...  Obrigado pela resposta. No entanto aproveito para continuar indagando, talvez possa me ajudar ainda mais. É que eu estou quase seguro de ter ouvido e lido com bastante frequência alguma combinação parecida usando o infinitivo pessoal. Talvez tenha sido algo assim como "Queria pedir para vocês trazerem [tal coisa]." Este "para" não mudaria a situação?
E se assim fosse, talvez se possa, por extensão, aplicar o método para os agradecimentos também. Tentemos: 
"Agradeceria os senhores por me dizerem"?
ou
 "Lhes agradeceria de fazerem alguma coisa" ?
Aliás, aqui vem outro tema: dentre as opções que me ocorrem: "lhes agradeceria", "vos agradeceria", "agradeceria os senhores" são todas corretas? Caso assim seja, qual seria a mais natural para um brasileiro usar?

Muito obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## Carfer

Ovitan said:


> É que eu estou quase seguro de ter ouvido e lido com bastante frequência alguma combinação parecida usando o infinitivo pessoal. Talvez tenha sido algo assim como "Queria pedir para vocês trazerem [tal coisa]." Este "para" não mudaria a situação?



Ouviu, com certeza. É uma construção frequentemente usada em Portugal, se bem que não seja propriamente correcta. Contudo, esse uso está limitado a verbos como '_pedir' _(tal como no seu próprio exemplo)_ e 'dizer_' (no sentido de dar uma ordem a alguém, do tipo '_Disse-lhes para estarem calados_'), que são os únicos que de momento me ocorrem. Pode haver outros, mas o número é muito limitado e não se aplica a 'agradecer', nem, já agora, a outros verbos cujo sentido é também o de dar ordem: '_ordenar', 'mandar'_


----------



## mexerica feliz

Ovitan said:


> "Agradeceria os senhores por me dizerem"?


Se quiser usar o infinitivo pessoal:

_Agradeço aos senhores por me ajudarem.
Gostaria de lhes agradeçer por ter(em) me ajudado.
Agradeço a Deus por ter me salvo.
Nos agradeceram por confiarmos na decisão da diretoria e da comissão técnica.

_


Gamen said:


> Tem razão, depois do condicional, deve-se usar o imperfeito do subjuntivo, não o presente. O memo ocorre no espanhol.
> Muito obrigado pelas observaçõoes!
> Então, se quero ser menos formal, devo usar o verbo conjugado em futuro ou condicional sem pronome, pois usar o pronome *seria errado. (agradecerei-lhe/ agradeceria-lhe ERRADO)*



Como sabe, a norma argentina considera construções como ''Te *pedí *que *vengas/vengás* a mi humilde casa'' corretíssimas,
por isso podemos vê-las até nas frases do ''Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina'' (publicado pela Voz Activa),
mas o mesmo não ocorre em português, tem que se respeitar _consecutio temporum: ''_Te *pedi *que *viesse *em/a/para minha humilde casa''.
_*Quería *que me* ayudes/ayudés/ayudases/ayudaras*_ (na Argentina) = _*Queria *que [você] me *ajudasse *(_no Brasil).

No que toca a questão da mesóclise, seu uso é desaconselhado pelos manuais de redação de jornais como ''a Folha de S. Paulo'' ou ''o Estado de S. Paulo''.
Em vez d_e agradecer-lhe-ia,  _se falaria/escreveria:  _eu lhe agradeceria, _funcionando o pronome pessoal como uma palavra pseudoatrativa...



> _*Pronome intercalado (mesóclise)*_
> _*Observação.*_ Por estarem hoje mais ligadas à linguagem erudita, convém, no entanto, sempre que possível, evitar essas formas.


http://www.estadao.com.br/manualredacao/esclareca/c


> Mesóclise (pronome no meio do verbo) - Evite ao máximo


http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/circulo/manual_texto_c.htm


----------



## Ovitan

Ótimo, pois muito obrigado pelas explicacoes!


----------



## Alentugano

mexerica feliz said:


> No que toca a questão da mesóclise, seu uso é desaconselhado pelos manuais de redação de jornais como ''a Folha de S. Paulo'' ou ''o Estado de S. Paulo''.
> Em vez d_e agradecer-lhe-ia,  _se falaria/escreveria:  _eu lhe agradeceria, _funcionando o pronome pessoal como uma palavra pseudoatrativa...



Gozado serem os jornais as maiores autoridades em língua portuguesa no Brasil...


----------



## mexerica feliz

Alentugano said:


> Gozado serem os jornais as maiores autoridades em língua portuguesa no Brasil...



Eles  têm enorme influência social e, _de fato, _definem a norma de uso:

Norma ideal(izada):_ Se você a seguir...  _(Ninguém usa, nem na língua falada, nem na escrita)
Norma de uso: _Se você segui-la.._.

Norma ideal(izada):_ Não lhe vou dizer..  _(Ninguém usa, nem na língua falada, nem na escrita)
Norma de uso: _Não vou lhe dizer._. 

Os dicionários de uso (como o Dicionário UNESP do português contemporâneo, escrito por Francisco S. Borba),
são elaborados a partir de um _corpus _real de língua, e eles têm mais valor do que os dicionários escritos por gramáticos como Sacconi,
que inventam os ''exemplos'' que ninguém no Brasil usa.

Para um dicionário moderno, descritivo / de uso, os jornais e revistas de hoje valem mais do que
as obras de escritores de tempos passados.

Isso nem é novidade, até em Portugal, quando se faz um dicionário atual, se dá mais valor à língua atual (usada nos jornais como _JN_),
do que à língua do século XIX (usada por Eça de Queirós e outros escritores  da época).


----------



## Alentugano

mexerica feliz said:


> Isso nem é novidade, até em Portugal, quando se faz um dicionário atual, se dá mais valor à língua atual (usada nos jornais como _JN_),
> do que à língua do século XIX (usada por Eça de Queirós e outros escritores  da época).



A _media_ maltrata muito a língua portuguesa, seja nos jornais, seja na televisão, especialmente nos telejornais.. é só você ficar atenta, Mexerica, e vai-se surpreender com a quantidade de erros que eles dão.


----------



## Gamen

Agradeço as úteis explicações de Mexerica que me ajudaram muito.
Então o comum é dizer "eu lhe agradeceria se pudesse me ajudar". Eu tinha lido que isto era incorreto na língua portuguesa e que devia ser dito em compensaçâo "Agradecer-lhe-ía". Na verdade este último soa formal demais e até dificil de pronunciar.
Como diz a Mexerica, uma coisa é o que prescrevem os livros e outra coisa bem diferente é o que a gente fala...


----------

